# Breaking bad season 4



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hits Netflix tomorrow can't wait, any other BB fans?.

Took only 1 episode for Malcolm in the middles Hal to be erased and Walter White to take over.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of Breaking Bad. Season 5 starts this Sunday so looking forward to getting some new episodes to watch.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Just getting in to season 1 on netflicks,

No spoilers please


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Not on uk Netflix till October


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Top, top program - helped me recover from missing 'The Wire' blues :thumb:


----------



## Aln_S (May 10, 2012)

Sweet! I thought Season 4 was the end. Happy days  Great show.

ahh.. The Wire. Those were the days.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Here is our lovely Wire thread from a while back for all our Wire fans out there. :thumb:

It was nice to see Clay Davis, Omar Little & Wee-Bey all acting in the same film on 'Brooklyn's Finest' a couple of nights ago on the aunty Beeb.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Just watched the first episode of season five. Brilliant. Great to have it back.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Where is Season Five of BB showing gatecrasher3?


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Not sure if there are sites streaming it but its on the newsgroups.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Watched Drive on Netflix yesterday, was good. Had Bryan Cranston in it. Brilliant actor was great in Malcolm in the middle but was wasted now I've seen him in BB etc. He was in John Carter of Mars too, shame it wasn't a bigger part.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just watched the first episode having got the box set series 1-4 recently. Looks good :thumb:


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Fantastic show. One of the top four dramas of all time for me. 

The acting from the whole cast is superb but particularly the two leads.

I've heard S5 is going to be the last.


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

I love Walter White and Jessie Pinkman! 

There chemistry together is just amazing *pardon the pun* 
Just finished watching S5 i think from a certain streaming site and it looks like hank is about to... ill let you watch it 

All in all i find this program amazing from start to finish. Who knew that cooking meth could be so fun lol


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

End of season 4 just as Walter finds his old self and hank figures out that he is Heisenberg, brilliant cliffhanger.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I am looking at getting into this after i have worked thorough Dexter and The following, good to hear its worth watching.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Tips said:


> Top, top program - helped me recover from missing 'The Wire' blues :thumb:


Breaking Bad is helping me recover from the same condition Im currently at the end of Season 2 on the dvd box set (Wherever Tips might be?)


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Must watch the wire


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Danno1975 said:


> Must watch the wire


Yes you must!

Best show of all time IMO.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Whats the story line of The Wire ?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Shaun said:


> Whats the story line of The Wire ?


American cops doing overt phone taps of major drug dealing group. But its so much more than that. I bought the box set just from verbal recommendations and its the best series i've ever watched. Ever.

Do it :thumb:

But I have to say im hooked on BB.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I started to watch breaking bad just two weeks ago now I'm nearing the end of the 3rd series. I absolutely love it! Proper hooked!


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Favourite top 3 series of all time:

1) The Sopranos

2) The Wire

3) Breaking Bad

Absolutely the best tv ever aired.....ever :thumb:


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Griffy said:


> Favourite top 3 series of all time:
> 
> 1) The Sopranos
> 
> ...


I might swap 1 & 2 around, but generally agree.:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im getting towards the end of season 4, anyone know when series 5 is released on dvd? Hope its soon.


----------



## HAVEN40 (Apr 24, 2013)

Tips said:


> Here is our lovely Wire thread from a while back for all our Wire fans out there. :thumb:
> 
> It was nice to see Clay Davis, Omar Little & Wee-Bey all acting in the same film on 'Brooklyn's Finest' a couple of nights ago on the aunty Beeb.


Just got into The Wire. Got another 3 series to go. Fantastic stuff.

Was a Soprano's big fan and this is nearly on a par for me.


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

HAVEN40 said:


> Just got into The Wire. Got another 3 series to go. Fantastic stuff. Was a Soprano's big fan and this is nearly on a par for me.


The Wire gets so much better, peaking at season 4 for me, it will soon surpass The Soprano's. :thumb:

Add your appreciation in the Wire Thread. :thumb:


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> Im getting towards the end of season 4, anyone know when series 5 is released on dvd? Hope its soon.


Early June. Got my preorder in so that its waiting for me when we get back from the Carribean.....perfect :thumb:

Looks like this might only be the first eight episodes (which were aired in the us last year). The last eight get aired in August so god knows when we will get to see them 

I've cancelled my preorder because of this too


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Griffy said:


> Favourite top 3 series of all time:
> 
> 1) The Sopranos
> 
> ...


And I almost forgot.....

4) The Shield


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I havent watched The Shield, Its next on my list:thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Just watching episode 8 of series 5 of Breaking Bad now. It is just amaaazing! I don't want it to end and yes series 5 is the last! Gutted.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Danno1975 said:


> End of season 4 just as Walter finds his old self and hank figures out that he is Heisenberg, brilliant cliffhanger.


Do you mean season 5? Hope thats not a spoiler, if so you should have typed it in white font 

Just finished series 4. Amazing. To be honest they could have got away with it being the last series, but im so glad theyve made a 5th series. Im now depressed as its not released on DVD until June. The second part of series 5 is being aired in USA on August 11, 2013. Im going to be absolutely gutted when its all over.

So, my top box sets ever..

The Wire
Breaking Bad
Sopranos

Are there any other series that come close to any of these that I should watch? Ive got the box set of Deadwood that I havent watched yet.

My favourite comedy series..

Eastbound & Down
Curb Your Enthusiasm.

It would apper I love American tv!!


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> So, my top box sets ever..
> 
> The Wire
> Breaking Bad
> Sopranos


They are my fave 3 by miles also, 1st Sopranos, 2nd Breaking Bad and 3rd The wire. Sopranos takes 1st for me by quite a bit.


----------

